# NEU: Stadler Zweirad Center in Frankfurt



## fuzzybear (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
für euch zur Info: am 24.03.2011 wird in der Borsigallee 23-25 ein Zweirad Stadler Center eröffnet. _
Viele Grüße
Frank
_


----------

